# NFS - lockd Errors->nsm_mon_unmon: rpc failed, status=-13

## Neo_0815

Hello,

my log is showing following mass errors, produced by lockd:

```

nsm_mon_unmon: rpc failed, status=-13

lockd: cannot monitor $IP

lockd: failed to monitor $IP

```

Portmapper is started on client and server. rpcinfo shows this.

I can also run  rpc.statd an rpc.lockd to verify that there is no errors about funktions missing - i know that i dont have t orun these from hand, there started by the nfs process.

But whats the error that my nfs client ist producing these errors, portmapper is running fine ... i can mount the nfs share ... but it seems that there is a locking problem.

Running Kernel is 2.6.10 with CONFIG_LOCKD=y and nfs version 3 support compiled in.

nfs-utils are:

net-fs/nfs-utils-1.0.6-r6  +tcpd 

The Server is running on FreeBSD5.3 and supports nfs versoin 3 and has also portmapper running.

And older Gentoo installation running a 2.6.7 Kernel and nfs-utils-1.0.6 is working fine ... no errors at all.

Any suggestions or advices?

best regards

Neo

----------

## Herring42

The solution appears to be to use nfsmount to mount the nfs shares on the client, rather than netmount.

```

/etc/init.d/netmount stop

rc-update del netmount

rc-update add nfsmount default

/etc/init.d/nfsmount start

```

Hope this helps.

----------

## Neo_0815

I dont use this scripts. I take automounter to do this. But the solution seems to be, to start nfs services, ifi do so all errors dissapear. Interesting behaviour.

best regards

----------

## jk3us

 *Herring42 wrote:*   

> The solution appears to be to use nfsmount to mount the nfs shares on the client, rather than netmount.
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/init.d/netmount stop
> ...

 

This worked for me!  Thanks so much!

Jay K

----------

## nizar

 *jk3us wrote:*   

>  *Herring42 wrote:*   The solution appears to be to use nfsmount to mount the nfs shares on the client, rather than netmount.
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/init.d/netmount stop
> ...

 

For me too!

Thanks.

----------

## Vlad

 *Herring42 wrote:*   

> The solution appears to be to use nfsmount to mount the nfs shares on the client, rather than netmount.
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/init.d/netmount stop
> ...

 

Just wanted to say this solution worked for me as well.  Thank you!

----------

## swimmer

Hmm - I don't even have net-fs/nfs-utils installed because I'm using net-fs/autofs :-/

What then?

Greetz

swimmer

----------

## RayDude

 *swimmer wrote:*   

> Hmm - I don't even have net-fs/nfs-utils installed because I'm using net-fs/autofs :-/
> 
> What then?
> 
> Greetz
> ...

 

Here's what I did (I use autofs).

```
emerge nfs-utils

rc-update add nfs default

reboot
```

You have to make sure nfs server is enabled in the kernel or nfs will complain. It may not be needed but I didn't try it without it.

Raydude

----------

## swimmer

 *RayDude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Here's what I did (I use autofs).
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hmm - then I have a NFS server up & running ... 

Which pretty resolves the problem but I didn't want to run a NFS server  :Wink: 

So are there any other possibilities?

Greetz

swimmer

----------

## Konsti

 *swimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Which pretty resolves the problem but I didn't want to run a NFS server 
> 
> So are there any other possibilities?
> ...

 

That special issue was bothering me also. Solution:

rc-update -d nfs

rc-update add portmap default

Afaik nfs-utils could be unmerged after that...

----------

## RayDude

 *Konsti wrote:*   

>  *swimmer wrote:*   
> 
> Which pretty resolves the problem but I didn't want to run a NFS server 
> 
> So are there any other possibilities?
> ...

 

I'm pretty sure I had portmap running. But when I get back to work tomorrow, I'll try to see if it was and try it without nfs server running.

----------

